# SMD Capacitors (Palladium Question)



## polymath1980 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I have searched for the answer to this question and could not find anything. Monolithic capacitors marked "C###" contain palladium. I have many server boards covered in capacitors that look like palladium capacitors, but they are marked with either "PC###" or "C#L#" (e.g., "C3H5"). I also have many hard drive boards that are not marked at all. Do the aforementioned capacitors contain palladium? If the answer is a solid "maybe" or "depends" then I would like to ask if refining non-palladium capacitors...dirties...the refining process or product of palladium MLCCs?

Thank you


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. There is not any information on specific part numbers on MLCC's. There are 3-4 current threads on processing MLCC's if you click on "view new post's" you will find them. Plus there is a lot more information on the forum on processing them. Searching for 30 minutes after you have joined is not going to get you much information that has been posted on them. Good luck


----------



## polymath1980 (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, and thank you Barren Realms 007. You assistance is appreciated


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm bumping this thread because I have the same question about the board markings. I've been trying to find the answer but have been unsuccessful. In regards to the MLCC's, I have been pulling all of the ones marked C on the board. I know the C stands for capacitor when it comes to circuit boards, but what about the ones marked PC? They look identical to the other MLCC capacitors. I would guess it has to do with composition but am unsure. Does anyone know what PC stands for in regards to MLCC's?


----------



## shmandi (Mar 25, 2015)

There is no exact rule how capacitors should be marked and marking itself does not tell you anything about what kind of capacitor it is. Use your eyes and comparison with known types.
Usually marking contains letter "C" and it could be C, PC, CA, CH, CL, MC... The other letter many times means part of what circuit element is. For example: PC could mean that capacitor is used for power (supply) circuit.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok. Thank you for the info. I'll start pulling the MLCC capacitors that are marked PC. They look identical to the others that are marked C.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 25, 2015)

Do not forget about smd resistors.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 25, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Do not forget about smd resistors.



Thanks! I had no idea about them! I'm keeping all of my boards just in case I find out about something else I'm supposed to scrap. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Is it normal to have 11 windows open on my iPad for goldrefiningforum.com? :lol:


----------

